# Yo i just bought a



## bigmacks433 (Dec 24, 2007)

BFGTECH 8800 GT OC hells  yea lol i had a drive a damn hour/hour back to get it, but bfgtech customer 4 life amazing support.

249$ at bestbuy.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 24, 2007)

I was gonna buy a visiontek radeon hd 3870 but i read it had a limited lifetime warranty man i dont trust that, i know bfgtech has a real lifetime warranty so i was like hell i know the company rules and 8800 gt aint a bad card. 

i just cant trust ati card's warrantys i already own a bfgtech 7800 gtx and had a few die but they replaced them no problem and good customer/service.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 24, 2007)

Here we go

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/a2fww/

time to run some 8800 gt f.e.a.r 1600x1200 x4 aa x16 af benchmarks.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok, i ran it on socket 939 single core 2.0 ghz winchester 3200+ stock and bfgtech/625 core and single channel right now because i didnt put other stick in or use my other 3800+ probley score alittle better.

but my bfgtech 7800 gtx 256 mb oc was getting 37 average/20 fps minimum 1600x1200 x4 x16 af f.e.a.r max.

8800 gt just got 69/34.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 24, 2007)

holy crap f.e.a.r never ran so smooth at max 1600x1200 x4 aa x16 af. solid as hell.

time to try ut3.


----------



## Duxx (Dec 24, 2007)

Its like a personal conversation....  Grats though!


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 24, 2007)

Duxx said:


> Its like a personal conversation....  Grats though!



Pretty much is im just updating thread as to what i think about 8800 GT etc and what my original idea was.

ati card's are good, but they need to step up on the warranty's man visiontek say's limited lifetime warranty WTF does this mean? it's lifetime untill they stop making card? lol.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 24, 2007)

Bigmacks433, all warranties are limitted warranties.


----------



## woozers (Dec 24, 2007)

Dude, post your system specs. Anyway, congrats, seems that you are psyched about your new toy.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 24, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> Bigmacks433, all warranties are limitted warranties.



nope.

iam getting some pretty shitty performance in ut3 shouldnt i be hitting 60 fps cap at 1280x1024 max no aa? wtf feels like my 7800 gtx is playing it f.e.a.r does play smoother though.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 24, 2007)

bigmacks433 said:


> nope.



Yep, they all have terms and limitations, and they all cover defective products only, hence they are are limitted warranties.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 24, 2007)

newtekie1 said:


> Yep, they all have terms and limitations, and they all cover defective products only, hence they are are limitted warranties.



Ok, how come bfgtech say's lifetime

visiontek says limited lifetime.

This sucks my ut3 performance sucks also.


----------



## Exavier (Dec 24, 2007)

oh noes!!1!eleven!

you're bummed because you can't run a game...
I'm using a geforce 5200. 
/end of

And also, lol@the massive self-convo ITT

What clock is this, OC//OC2?


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 25, 2007)

Exavier said:


> oh noes!!1!eleven!
> 
> you're bummed because you can't run a game...
> I'm using a geforce 5200.
> ...




625 core.

Yea, it's not running ut3 as good as expected.

even at 1280x1024 the max no aa the fps doesnt stay at constant 60 fps like 40-50  like i expected  but iam able to run 1600x1200 no aa with 50-30 fps.

is this about right?


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Dec 25, 2007)

Your 2.0gig CPU Is holding the card hostage my friend.....you'll have to have something In the 2.8-3.2gig range to let that card run at It's own pace.

I have the 8800GT clocked at 740/1000/1850 everyday use and my UT3 screams with no dips whatsoever at 1680x1050 with 8xAF and 2xAA.

Hope It helps.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 25, 2007)

{JNT}Raptor said:


> Your 2.0gig CPU Is holding the card hostage my friend.....you'll have to have something In the 2.8-3.2gig range to let that card run at It's own pace.
> 
> I have the 8800GT clocked at 740/1000/1850 everyday use and my UT3 screams with no dips whatsoever at 1680x1050 with 8xAF and 2xAA.
> 
> Hope It helps.



high resolutions are gpu limited.


----------



## GLD (Dec 25, 2007)

Congrats! BigMack. Now all you need is a new AMD rig to push that card to it's limits.


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 25, 2007)

bigmacks433 said:


> Ok, i ran it on socket 939 single core 2.0 ghz winchester 3200+ stock



That's gonna bottleneck your 8800GT...

You should pair up your card with a core2 or core quad... then you'll see what a real monster it is!


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 25, 2007)

Black Panther said:


> That's gonna bottleneck your 8800GT...
> 
> You should pair up your card with a core2 or core quad... then you'll see what a real monster it is!



lmfao, but my 3200+ is pulling same framerates as intel core2 duo /quadcore benchmarks with 8800 gt from other sites.


you dont need a fast cpu for ut3 or even really crysis a64 is still a good cpu quadcore isnt needed  1 cpu is enough this only effects how low the fps drops minimum fps but even quadcore's still drop as low as a64 2ghz in crysis example* the games are gpu limited.


I know what my problem is i need to install my chipset drivers ,  problem is probley  one install got frozen and i think it glitched up my xp install. ut3 is taking longer to load than usual.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 25, 2007)

bigmacks433 said:


> lmfao, but my 3200+ is pulling same framerates as intel core2 duo /quadcore benchmarks with 8800 gt from other sites.
> 
> you dont even need a amazingly fast cpu even for crysis, it's just 8800 gt/8800 ultra too weak for max gpu limited, the cpu only effects fps when loads of physics are happening the minimum fps and quadcore/core 2 still drop as low as 2.0 ghz singlecore a64.
> 
> I know what my problem is i need to install my chipset drivers but that really never effects performance tested, but i think my problem was one install got frozen and i think it glitched up my xp install. ut3 is taking longer to load than usual.


go to http://www.yougamers.com and it will show you how your system rates on games.
 wish you the best of luck, but I've been down that road your on and Fear looked great and Unreal was Unreal....


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 25, 2007)

lol this your bottlenecking the card thing is overrated sure maybe resolutions 1024x768 who the hell uses that and buy's midhigh end card to use that? 1280x1024 higher more gpu limited the cpu speed doesnt matter as much. as long as the cpu isnt totally outdated you are good. crysis ran great physics wise on my 3200+ a64 sc.

i just reformated and im about to try ut3 again maybe solved my problems not very good fps*  i noticed there's a shadow gltich or some shit though on my character model using latest display driver from nvidia.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 25, 2007)

weird stuff, i reformated installed all drivers etc, changed power supply units umm and ut3 still loads slower than it used too and i have 2gb.

still not hitting 60 fps cap at 1280x1024 no aa.

PUTTING MY 3800+ 2.4 GHZ single core at 2.8 ghz did nothing still drop into 20s on suspense vctf map 1280x1024 no aa.

im calling bullshit on cpu, ut3 isnt isnt even cpu dependant unless you running big botcount.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 25, 2007)

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Powercolor/HD_3850_Xtreme/10.html

Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 2.33 GHz
(Conroe, 2x 2048 KB Cache) 
Motherboard: Gigabyte P35C-DS3R
Intel P35 
Memory: 2x 1024MB A.DATA DDR2 1066+ CL4 
Harddisk: WD Raptor 740ADFD 74 GB 
Power Supply: OCZ GameXStream 700W 
Software: Windows XP SP2 
Drivers: NVIDIA: 169.04
ATI: Catalyst 7.11 


look at rig 





http://img167.imageshack.us/img167/3695/fearmpdemo2007122423415es9.jpg

look i score 73 1600x1200 x4 aa x16 af f.e.a.r max  on 2.4 ghz a64 and the 8800 gt is slighly overclocked so my scores are on par.


im wondering why my unreal tournament 3 performance sucks maybe the card just doesnt run the game as good as i expected? but still it drops same fps as my 7800 gtx as at res wtf.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 25, 2007)

The card is fine, even thought Unreal tells you that it can run like the specs say... Its not going to give you any "goodies" so to say. It needs to have a C2D or a x2 in order to even get something good out of it. I feel you on the performance. I played Unreal 3 with it looking boxy for about a month, now I have a new rig and I'm loving it.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 25, 2007)

Cold Storm said:


> The card is fine, even thought Unreal tells you that it can run like the specs say... Its not going to give you any "goodies" so to say. It needs to have a C2D or a x2 in order to even get something good out of it. I feel you on the performance. I played Unreal 3 with it looking boxy for about a month, now I have a new rig and I'm loving it.



Iam getting crappy framerates in ut3 and i highly doubt my cpu is the reason 2.8 ghz single core athlon 64 is holding it back tons? bs.

not the performance i was expecting almost wish i didnt buy it and kept using 7800 gtx.

i drop into the 20 fps zone running 1280x1024 no aa max on vehicle ctf map suspense just like with the 7800 gtx.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey man we can all suggest...but newer games utilize dual cores more than you may consider there bigmacks433. Just remember you're here posting for suggestions as to why you're not getting performance. Sure dropping a new tech vid card will help, but if the rest of the system is aged and not quite up to par with recommended specs or beyond, you can't expect the game to perform the way you want it to.

There are huge differences between single and dual cores in performance ratings. My C2D at it's stock 1.86 stomped my P4 630 (3.0 stock) OC'd to 3.6, in everything. Sure DDR2 helped some, but in the end the efficiency and processing power available was a ton better.

Just some food for thought...but don't ask for help, inquiries or suggestions if you're going to scoff at everyone that has suggestions just because you don't like the answer or don't believe it. TPU is about helping, a lot of these guys are very experience with systems like yours, and beyond...we're here to help. But take our suggestions to thought instead of acting in your current manner. Unless you have a better idea of your lackluster performance complaints...you may want to listen up.

On that note, merry christmas!


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 25, 2007)

bigmacks433 said:


> Iam getting crappy framerates in ut3 and i highly doubt my cpu is the reason 2.8 ghz single core athlon 64 is holding it back tons? bs.
> 
> not the performance i was expecting almost wish i didnt buy it and kept using 7800 gtx.
> 
> i drop into the 20 fps zone running 1280x1024 no aa max on vehicle ctf map suspense just like with the 7800 gtx.



Hey, I'm just telling you what the truth is.. I'm sorry if you think its bs but do you know what system I had before? No... here it is...

AMD Athlon 3000+ over clocked to around 2.8, 2.7 V. at 1.67
Abit Kv8-pro
Cool Master Hyper Tx-2 with x tek 80mm Blue LED Fans
Wintec Ampro 2gb DDR-400 OCed at 427mhz
x1650pro 512 agp with fan mod for vista
with the same Monitor I'm running now in widescreen at 1450x1050

I've tested Unreal even with a hd2600 and it still ran the same as my 1650. So your WHOLE COMPUTER  is what makes the world go round. I am sorry for your luck. Like I said, I've waited for UNreal for so long and I played it to where I was going around 20 fps on vechile CTF. 
 I'm sorry to be rude but I'm trying to help and you called the bs button. We are here to help who ever with their problems. Just go with the flow... Trust me... The game can run, thats what they said it will do. They didn't say it was going to be pretty..


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 25, 2007)

bigmacks433 said:


> Ok, how come bfgtech say's lifetime
> 
> visiontek says limited lifetime.
> 
> This sucks my ut3 performance sucks also.



Just because they don't put the word Limited, doesn't mean it is completely limit free.  EVERY warranty is a limited warranty, they all have terms and conditions that need to be met and they all only cover certain things.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 25, 2007)

Kursah said:


> Hey man we can all suggest...but newer games utilize dual cores more than you may consider there bigmacks433. Just remember you're here posting for suggestions as to why you're not getting performance. Sure dropping a new tech vid card will help, but if the rest of the system is aged and not quite up to par with recommended specs or beyond, you can't expect the game to perform the way you want it to.
> 
> There are huge differences between single and dual cores in performance ratings. My C2D at it's stock 1.86 stomped my P4 630 (3.0 stock) OC'd to 3.6, in everything. Sure DDR2 helped some, but in the end the efficiency and processing power available was a ton better.
> 
> ...




cpu only effects fps at low resolutions i know my 2.6 ghz p4 was pulling same framerates as my 2.8 ghz a64.

plus ut3 isnt cpu limited it's gpu limited gotta be ut3 is poolry optimized because i would bet anything if i bought a dualcore a64 fps would still drop the same.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 25, 2007)

Why am i pulling the same framerates in f.e.a.r as dualcore c2d chips with a 8800 gt and im using a 2.4 ghz single core a64, fear has more physics than ut3 also more cpu heavy makes no sense other than ut3 is horribly optimized because only the games graphics are better it doesnt even have physics in its stock maps.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 25, 2007)

Even at higher resolutions there is still plenty of CPU dependency. With newer dual/quad core CPU's becoming the norm, the hit for this isn't nearly as noticed and maybe not as stressful in comparison to a single core CPU. 

I guarentee you that if you stuck that card in my system, it wouldn't matter what resolution I played at, I would have way higher framerates than you. Sure GPU is more depended upon at higher resolutions, but that doesn't mean the rest of the system isn't being taxed or holding you back.

UT3 is also more graphics intensive than FEAR as it's 2 years newer, granted the technologies in both games are good in my mind. 

My Rig with an old 1950xtx plays UT3 @ 1440x900 (native res of monitor) with absolutely no frame drops that I can feel or notice. Granted that's only the demo, as I have CoD4 which I feel is a better game in the FPS arena (at least for my personal preferencess), which also plays great on my PC and with all goodies on, 4X AA, 16X AF, I usually see 60's for avg fps and depending on area, a drop to 30s here and there.

Results can vary Bigmacks, there could me inoptimizations with your OS, why don't you fill out and check the box to show your system specs? I know you listed them, but it's easier if you just fill out system specs (see mine for a detailed way to fill out, no need to fill out temps if you don't wanna though  ). Could be driver issues, I still believe there's definately a bottleneck issue as I guarentee if I had your card and monitor on my rig I would PWN your system at any game at any res you have mentioned thus far, due to newer, faster, multi-cored equipment that is meant more for these modern games and (lol) my equipment is fairly outdated anymore. That's one bummer about the computer component industry, but hey I'm getting an easy 3.5GHz out of my C2D 6300, good enough for me.

And I think you would be suprised if you put a dual core in your rig how much better it would play, again results can vary, but I'm sure you would notice a difference. Don't knock till you try it, and definately stop kicking it out as a good reason, because it's a perfectly good reason for your issues. Even my 1950XTX would be bottlenecked from an older single core AMD, so your 8800GT is definately pushing what it can...and sure higher resolutions can help, but you'll have to find yoru happy medium until you get a more efficient processing system with plenty of speedy RAM to back it up. And if you're really not happy, I'd say take the card back, stick with what you had until you're ready to make the right system upgrades to truly enjoy the power that new technology can harness for your gaming experience.

Merry X-Mas!


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 25, 2007)

OK someone who has a 8800 GT and a dualcore processor take a screenshot of the same spot on unreal tournament 3 map vehicle ctf suspense with no bots of framerate.

http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/6724/lolct2.jpg

look im running max 1600x1200 why the hell am i dropping to 52 fps when there's no physics being used i have no bots in the game at all plus 1600x1200 is a gpu limited resolution it's drops even lower in spots 40 fps in spots with no bots just running around the map, how would another core be useful?


----------



## Kursah (Dec 25, 2007)

There's still a lot of texture processing and system load even at that resolution, the system load doesn't necessarily get lighter, the GPU is just more capable of taking more graphics specific loads off of the CPU, but not all of them.

And does it really matter if the game plays smoothly? Afterall, who cares about frames if you can enjoy the game? That's how I look at it! 

Seriously dude, I'm not sure what you're looking for...but I think you researching other users' experiences is the right way to go. On that note, I gotta go for a few hours...I'll be back to see what you've found out or what you've decided isn't a good answer . Until then, I do hope you find the answer you're looking for or just get over it and enjoy the game.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 25, 2007)

Kursah said:


> There's still a lot of texture processing and system load even at that resolution, the system load doesn't necessarily get lighter, the GPU is just more capable of taking more graphics specific loads off of the CPU, but not all of them.
> 
> And does it really matter if the game plays smoothly? Afterall, who cares about frames if you can enjoy the game? That's how I look at it!
> 
> Seriously dude, I'm not sure what you're looking for...but I think you researching other users' experiences is the right way to go. On that note, I gotta go for a few hours...I'll be back to see what you've found out or what you've decided isn't a good answer . Until then, I do hope you find the answer you're looking for or just get over it and enjoy the game.



doesnt really play smooth i mean iam able to play at higher resolutions but the same parts i dropped into 20 fps zone on maps with a 7800 gtx im still hitting 20 fps even without bots.

bioshock runs a hell of alot better and has physics wtf?

ut3 poorly coded junk it seems, i really dont see how adding another core would exactly make the fps any higher since there's no physics or a.i being used .

iam going to buy a a64 dualcore for this motherboard but still i have a feeling it will still perform the same.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 25, 2007)

gonna buy dualcore lol.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 25, 2007)

NM taking a64 to 2.8 ghz fixed the fps alittle, but it still dropps under 60 fps 1600x1200 no aa about 56-57 fps walking around map .

http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/9103/qwaj5.jpg

now 60 fps 2.8 ghz  vs 52 fps same spot 2.4 ghz.


but now when i reboot my pc drivers keep saying 8800 gt performance has been lowered because not enough power when the damn psu is a 650 watt silverstone sli certified psu.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 25, 2007)

still even though at 2.8 ghz still drops into the low 50s on suspense without bots, 1600x1200 hmm what if i enable anti aliasing? fps would probley take a shit.

so maybe my cpu is the problem, and that your not getting powerbug bulllshit has been happening since i got the card sometimes it will appear after reboot sometimes it wont 3 psu's have same problem? lmfao.

650
550
500.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 25, 2007)

my specs in name updated*


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 25, 2007)

One thing you have to look at between UNreal 3 and all other games is the fact that its also built for the ageia PhysX. They even suggest you go and spend another 200 dollars for the card. Yeah, its a dl on the disc, but they want you to buy their stuff. 
 there is a website on psu's that allow you to calculate what type of PSU you would need. If you want it I'll send it to you...
 Just look at it this way... your one step closer to a MAJOR overhall!


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 25, 2007)

lol now updated specs damn it


----------



## Kursah (Dec 25, 2007)

Can you take a screen of the message saying the 8800GT is underpowered? Can you possibly increase your PCIe voltage a notch to see if that helps?

How bad is the performance hit at say 1280x1024?

How many others are reporting similar results as you, even w/dual core? If it's a widespread issue, maybe driver/resolution/setting dependent, try a lower setting somewhere.

How do other games play? UT3 can't be the only game you're playing atm, there's so much more out there that's just as enjoyable at least in my mind. UT3 is fun, but I grew tired of the same mechanics after 2004...UT3 demo is all I need for now.

I'm more interested in the under-powered situation. Maybe run DXDiag and upload the txt file (may have to zip the file to put on here). Especially considering that PSU is more than enough for your system...the GT's are way more efficient on power usage in comparison to GTS 320/640's. My 1950xtx is more power hungry then that GT and I use a Corsair HX520, with an OC'd intel system, 2 PATA drives, 6+ fans, 1 SATAII hdd, and have room for more.

Just checking, but does the card have it's own dedicated power line from the PSU? I'm sure it does, but just gotta ask. And ColdStorm is right about the physics part, but physics are also very good at hogging CPU resources, where my C2D will do a decent job at the physics the Ageia engine will allow it. A single core anything will struggle with physics, A.I. and such, even if you think there's nothing there for the CPU to process, there's plenty that it must take care of, even for the GPU to do it's job. But there could be a different issue present here, give as much info as you can on this under-powered situation, and hopefully we can getcha gamin. Dunno about every game at 1600x1200, with everything maxed, (a faster dual core CPU and 2gb of Ram would help the gaming cause too), but you should be able to game smoother.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 25, 2007)

Kursah said:


> Can you take a screen of the message saying the 8800GT is underpowered? Can you possibly increase your PCIe voltage a notch to see if that helps?
> 
> How bad is the performance hit at say 1280x1024?
> 
> ...




I have tried it through the dedicated 6 pin pcie powercables on the silverstone psu 650 watt it say low power using that, but the thang  is it doesnt say it everytime i reboot every so often so i cant just grab a screen anytime. right now im using a molex to 6 pin pice connector  and i didnt get problem, but the performance isnt what im expecting, ut3 is one of my favorite games it's a good game could of been better but i like straight up deathmatch and ut3 offers some decent stuff.

it's like the performance at 1280x1024 no aa is the same as 1600x1200 no aa lol never stays at 60 mostly 40-50 but drops into 20s sometimes.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 25, 2007)

here is something... start the game up with your side panel off... play the game like normal and when it starts getting to 20 fps, pause, and check the card to see how hot it is.... if you can hold your finger there for a few seconds then its all right, but if its like hot water before putting that coco in it, then the cards heating up.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 25, 2007)

of course the card will get hot man it's a freaking g80 with 16 shader's disabled.

im gonna try all 3 psu's ive tried 2, i think both said low lower cant remember.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 25, 2007)

I know that... maybe moding the card, new thermal paste, or a cooler can fix that.. lets the card be able to reb up and get going longer... but because of heat, it gets to the point where it just plays to get through in till  you stop or it stops.
 My 1650pro had to have a volt mod to where I could use vista because of the fact it got so hot it just bsod. Thats what i'm pointing at... but i hope the psus help...


----------



## mrsemi (Dec 25, 2007)

Question, is this your power supply?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817163108

Because I'm not sure that has the amps to push your card.
This is what it states it needs.
425W PCI Express-compliant system power supply with a combined 12V current rating of 28A or more*

That psu shows max of 18amps on a single rail, I'm not sure if it can draw power from the other rails, just a hunch on your problem.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 25, 2007)

mrsemi said:


> Question, is this your power supply?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817163108
> 
> ...



Thats a very good hunch..  Psu's may not support it because of the amperage to the rail(s). Cards don't like your amperage to be lower then what is needed... Your old game is going to run all right, but the new stuff, with what it wants in return, needs the amperage...


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 25, 2007)

mrsemi said:


> Question, is this your power supply?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817163108
> 
> ...



Yea that's my psu.

i tried all 3 of my psu's 

that psu you listed silverstone 550 watt lonestar and another 500 colorsit kinda cheap<

performance in ut3 sucks with all 3, when i run the map dm in ut3 named arsenal 1600x1200 no aa max my fps is 30-40 fps that's shitty imho.

how many amps does the card need never really checked?


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 25, 2007)

nm, that's above i read the silverstone has dual 18amp 12 rail or something dont really know much about psu's i bought this because i knew it was decent enough for the 6800 gt i had back in the day.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 26, 2007)

do they even make a psu with over 28 amps on a 12v rail?


----------



## Kursah (Dec 26, 2007)

mrsemi said:


> That psu shows max of 18amps on a single rail, I'm not sure if it can draw power from the other rails, just a hunch on your problem.



Only problem with that is that PSU's advertised as having multiple rails still share amperage and act as a singular rail in most instances. A good rule of thumb is to add up all 12v rails' amperage to find out the 12v rail amperage support of that particular PSU.

That's how I've come to understand 12v rail systems on current PSU's. There are a couple of threads about that on this forum as-well-as many other tech-related forums. But maybe his particular PSU has an issue or one of the supports is in fact failing, or maybe it does have actual seperate rails. I don't know for sure...

When you have your PSU's hooked up, use a program like Everest, Speedfan or whatnot to watch your 12v to see how much it fluxuates, I don't know if there'd be an issue there. But I do know if it jumps around a lot (drops down below 11volts and back up over 12volts), there could be a severe issue.

As-far-as that low-voltage concern, with that PSU is it modular? Do you have a different cable to try if so? Do you have a different plug to try if so? And if at all possible the next time you get the message, try to copy the error code or get a screenshot. I'll do some searching on why your 8800GT would be causing such an issue. I hope we can get you sorted out and gaming how you want to be!

I'm sure between all of us here on TPU, someone will have a solution, or something. This problem seems unique for sure though!

Also, do you have an option in your BIOS for PCI-e related settings? I.e. PCI-e bus speed, voltage and what-not?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 26, 2007)

Here is where new things get all of us... the old stuff is great with the old, but the new stuff requires us to buy new in order to work right. Sorry to see that your learning this the hard way...


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 26, 2007)

425W PCI Express-compliant system power supply with a combined 12V current rating of 28A or more


^ specs for 8800 GT

my psu is 650 watt with a combined rating of 36 amps on 12v rail because it's a dualrail .


that's what even spec's mean a combined rating of 12v rails =ing 28.

my psu should be good.

there's things it could be.

maybe my harddrive? 7200 rpm ata 133 drive could it be failing/slow performance/loads dont seem as fast but drive seems to be working fine with f.e.a.r.

my cpu isnt fast enough?  something wrong with my motherboard? maybe it is my psu? or  the card damn man so much ******** lol


COMPUTERS .... lol fun


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 26, 2007)

Ok, 

let's see here f.e.a.r performs on par with benchmarks across the net and works great.

but my unreal tournament 3 performance sucks complete ass 30 -40 fps 1600x1200 no aa max? come on wtf 250$ waste imho. 

someone recommend a psu.

because im gonna buy a dualcore anyway, but i dont think there's anything wrong with a motherboard or ram*  but maybe it's a combination? slow cpu low power and failing hdd? the hdd is kinda new though.


----------



## mrsemi (Dec 26, 2007)

bigmacks433 said:


> do they even make a psu with over 28 amps on a 12v rail?



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703005


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 26, 2007)

mrsemi said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703005



my god man! And I thought mine was good! thats a hell of a good price to go for man. I suggest that you go with that and just build a whole new rig. Your hdd's shouldn't be a issue. Unless your running Vista... then its a thing...


----------



## Kursah (Dec 26, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...=2010320058+50001459&name=Corsair+Memory,+Inc.

I use the HX520, it's great, modular, performs well, runs silent, the voltages are solid. It's made by Seasonic, but has better capacitors and a 5 year warranty to boot. Plus their prices are very competetive for a good quality PSU.

I have no regrets about going the 520 route, as I have no need for 600+ watts as I never plan on using SLI/CF(x). I'd rather have one card...that's just my preference though. I can say in the last 6 months I've owned my Corsair, it's been excellent and I've never been so content with a PSU ever. I've used many, from cheaper models of Raidmaxes to some more expensive Antecs.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 26, 2007)

there's something definitly wrong with my rig running 1024x768 max no aa my fps is 30-40 fps on unreal tournament 3 on the deathmatch map arsenal with only 5 bots WTF that's complete shit, gotta be underpowered psu?  i really wouldnt call sc 2.8 ghz a64 slow.

it seems my 7800 gtx pulled 60 fps at 1024x768.


psu is probley it, that would kick ass if when i buy new psu the fps improves a great deal and wont need dualcore, even though im going to buy one because dc a64 s939 getting rare.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 26, 2007)

7800 gtx is in rma now* so i cant test it, but i remember my fps being better at 1024x768 being higher on the 7800 gtx than this 8800 gt. maybe video card is using all power since it's low powered and resulting crap fps? cant wait to get other card back to test*.

eitherway this sucks it's the holiday's and ummm really no psu's around here good ones.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 26, 2007)

yo i called bfgtech support they said a a combined amperage of 28 amps dual amp18 12v should be fine, he tried to say if f.e.a.r runs fine then the rigs fine and it's ut3 related.

but i told him it said low power would pop up he didnt know what hells wrong lol i know more than he does,  im just gonna buy a single 12v rail over 28 amps psu.

i wonder if it's really the cpu but i could of sworn with the 7800 gtx the framerate was higher at 1024x768.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 26, 2007)

i remember the low power message would pop up even when using the 7800 gtx bfgtech dude said psu could be failing but it's running fine now, and f.e.a.r scores fine/runs great.

he said a dual 12v with each 18 amps is fine as long as combined is over 28 amps.

im gonna feel stupid if i buy a new psu and it runs the exact same.

But i definitly remember the 7800 gtx pulling higher fps at 1024x768 same psu this 8800 gt is using now 650 watt silverstone psu.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 26, 2007)

Just look at it this way... your a step or two closer to a new rig. I know things can get down, and you really don't know whats going on. Also remember one thing. Old CPU's will pull WAY MORE than the new ones. I was getting 589 watts pulling when i was ocing my old rig. Now its not even 500 will less stuff..


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 26, 2007)

HEY I CAUGHT A PICTURE OF THE LOW POWER CRAP, this appeared after overclocking lol.

To protect your hardware from potential damage or causing a potential system lockup, the graphics processor has lowered its performance to a level that allows continued safe operations.


on the silverstone 650 watt psu. definitly psu? lol 

http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/4854/62704055vq2.jpg

wtf the bfgtech techsupport dude said the psu is fine also.


time to buy new psu  i guess its failing or just not enough power.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 26, 2007)

i ran f.e.a.r benchmark after it said performance has been lowered and it scored 44 fps 1600x1200 x4 aa x16 af max vs 73 fps when that message doesnt appear, but ut3 still runs ass without message appearing or not so even when performance hasnt been lowered ut3 still runs ass. wtf is the deal.

im afraid even if i do buy a new psu the game will still run like ass.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 26, 2007)

i say thats a clear indicator of a PSU problem.

Unless your mobo is missing a power connector (because you forgot to plug it in) or the connector to the video card is loose, that really says the PSU isnt good enough.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 26, 2007)

Mussels said:


> i say thats a clear indicator of a PSU problem.
> 
> Unless your mobo is missing a power connector (because you forgot to plug it in) or the connector to the video card is loose, that really says the PSU isnt good enough.



im sure the psu is the problem but what i dont understand is sometimes it says it sometimes it dont and when it doesnt say it fear performs on par with even core 2 duo 6800x techpowerup benchmarks with a 8800 gt but ut3 still runs ass lol, i gues because game more graphically demanding? hopefully nothing wrong with mobo/ram/hdd/card and only psu.

yep gonna buy one powerpc and cooling  610 probley.

What exact cable would be supplying the most power?

i have 2 molex cables  with 3 molex connectors  each  and 2 pcie 6 pin cables from psu.

ive tried molex to 6pin and performance sucks and 6 pin connector from psu sucks both ways.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 26, 2007)

bigmacks433 said:


> im sure the psu is the problem but what i dont understand is sometimes it says it sometimes it dont and when it doesnt say it fear performs on par with even core 2 duo 6800x techpowerup benchmarks with a 8800 gt but ut3 still runs ass lol, i gues because game more graphically demanding? hopefully nothing wrong with mobo/ram/hdd/card and only psu.
> 
> yep gonna buy one powerpc and cooling  610 probley.
> 
> ...



the realbitch is, we dont know what plugs are on what rails. I can suggest using the PCI-E cords (native ones) first.
Some games would be more demanding than others, and therefore fail faster. FEAR is also rather old... so whos to say the card isnt slowing down, but just behaving OK anyways?

can you confirm what power leads are connected to your mobo for me.

There should be a main lead (20 pin, rectangular) with an extra 4 pin (square) plug connected. (called 20+4 pin ATX)
There should also be 1, or possibly 2 4 pin cables (square plugs) that connect elsewhere

Some boards, also have a 4 pin molex (rectangular) near the PCI-E slot. If your board has one of these, plug a spare power into it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 26, 2007)

I have to say your psu man. If you want there is a calculater out there that can calculate what wattage you will be needing.... the power and cooling one is a great one to get... and from that you will be able to see what it is...
 UNreal is really demanding on graphics! Thats why they bundle the whole Phyx engine with the game. Not alot of games will require more  phyx then what is made org. but, they never met the team at Epic... 
 Good luck


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 26, 2007)

Mussels said:


> the realbitch is, we dont know what plugs are on what rails. I can suggest using the PCI-E cords (native ones) first.
> Some games would be more demanding than others, and therefore fail faster. FEAR is also rather old... so whos to say the card isnt slowing down, but just behaving OK anyways?
> 
> can you confirm what power leads are connected to your mobo for me.
> ...



I have my 4 pin ground hooked up, my 24 pin atx mobo power cable/ one molex with with 3 connectors connected to hdd/dvd/ molex power near pcie slot for extra power* 

ive tried both the molex to 6pin pcie cable and the dedicated pcie6 pin line sucks ass performance wise both ways and i could of sworn i was getting higher performance with 7800 gtx 256 mb ut3 max 1024x768 no aa so i dont see how a faster card on same cpu would be performing worse.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 26, 2007)

because the new card needs more power to run at full speed - they only have 2D and 3D clocks (slow and fast) and if the new one needs more power, its not going to manage its 3D clocks.

The new cards 2D clocks can be slower than the old ones 3D.

Not sure what you mean by 4 pin ground - elaborate please? (it should have two black, two yellow wires)

So you have the main 24 pin, molex near PCI-E (swap this cable please, try and get it to another rail) and if we're on the right track, the 'ground' you refer to is the other 4 pin - is there room for another 4 pin where that one connects? (its not on all boards, but 8 pin is fairly common these days)


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 26, 2007)

im just trying to get my ut3 working right, does anyone have a 8800 GT and ut3 performing crappy also? that game kicks ass imho in my honest opinion<  i own the full game* .

Im definitly going to buy that powerpc and cooling 610w psu sucks since it's holidays i wont beable to get it  untill awhile. but that thing kicks ass 49 amps on a single 12v rail .

my psu is dual 12v rail 18 amps a piece, i think the card might not like dualrail set up i heard of problems with dualrail/highend cards before.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 26, 2007)

damn it please let psu be the only problem and fix it 

does anyone have ut3 and a 8800 GT performing good?  lol


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 26, 2007)

blehh


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 26, 2007)

It all started.

my asus sli board 650 silverstone psu /7800 gtx 256 mb was running great ut3 was having fun time and then i think i got the low power error like im getting now but one of my apps wasnt loading so i rebooted so i went to switch off the psu and the only thing i could i done was maybe brush up against moniter cable just so gently i didnt even do crap but i switched power back on and nope no video wouldnt post/fan just fun full blast and i couldnt get 7800 gtx to post full blast fan  in this  in this motherboard im using now.

plus pci gf4 that works in this mobo wouldnt work in asus mobo.

so rmaed mobo/7800 card, bought 8800 gt and used my other mobo basically for when im waiting for other crap and im getting crap performance in ut3.

so now im getting low power bug like before plus artifacts in ut3 and other games unlike before.

this freaking sucks


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 26, 2007)

bigmacks433 said:


> psu is probley it, that would kick ass if when i buy new psu the fps improves a great deal and wont need dualcore, ...



a better psu wont make your pc/graphics or anything else go faster


----------



## btarunr (Dec 26, 2007)

^ but facilitates better overclocks. 

Eg: HD2900 with both its 8pin and 6pin power-inputs routed to two independent +12v rails enhances OC's and somewhat does reduce artifacts when playing with the clock-speeds or simply stress testing it.

A chinese team used two 2900 cards connected to a modular PSU made by ABS Tagan. The 8pin connectors were connected to one rail and 6 pin to another. When they did this, they actually got better OC's. I'm hunting for the link ATM.

In context of Kursah, yes it won't quite help him.

Okay I'll put the the link soon...it's Chinese translated by Google....I actually used StumbleUpon toolbar to catch that link earlier.....will put up that link soon.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 26, 2007)

W1zzard said:


> a better psu wont make your pc/graphics or anything else go faster



Ok, how come with my 7800 gtx 256 mb silverstone 650w psu and asus a8n32 sli deluxe i was getting better framerates at 1024x768 no aa max than with my winfast nf4 sk8aa 8800 gt with same psu silverstone 650w.

i want my goddamn asus/7800 gtx back and im gonna rma this pos 8800 gt and buy a new psu lol.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 26, 2007)

mind you ive seen artifacts in 2 games with the 8800 GT i havent seen with the 7800 gtx using same psu.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 26, 2007)

Here's a picture of a artifact in soldier of fortune payback all of the trees blink with black leaves instead of staying green normally.

http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/2613/sof32006010103365692ne9.jpg

See' the black leaves? they constantly flash black like that ut3 models flash black also kinda.

hard to capture how bad it really is might not look much but its rather damn annoying.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 26, 2007)

@W1z
okay I'll try and put up the link if I get it. meanwhile if you have a two  spare HD2900 and a modular PSU where the PEG power connectors are routed to different rails (Eg: ABS Tagan BZ 1100 or Antec TPQ 1000), try doing this:

Normally a (1x 8pin + 1x 6pin) will be routed to one rail or two rails commonly when not combining the rails. You have two such combinations amounting to 2x (1x 8pin + 1x6pin) out of the 6x +12v rails.  You just have to interchange them or connect them criss-crossed, I hope I'm clear. Of the one rail, one 8pin should go to one video-card, while the second 6pin to another, same with the second rail. Do this and perform a stress test with ATITool, you'll see lesser atrifacts, provided you are cooling the crossfire setup properly ....meaning that you can go further with the OC.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 26, 2007)

waiting on 7800 gtx 256 mb replacement and asus a8n32 sli deluxe hopefully i get back working stuff what i sent in  .

then i can do some more testing, but im gonna buy a new psu, but i have 3 psu's performance sucks with all 3.

one is silverstone psu 650w dual12v rail 18 amps

other is lonestar 550 single  12v 19 amp 

colorits 500 single 15amp

so psus is problems? but still doesnt explain everything artifacts shouldnt be appearing even if its low powered .

owell im gonna send in the 8800 GT when  i get my 7800 gtx back get new psu.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 26, 2007)

the silverstone isnt lower than the 8800 GT spec though because it's a dual 12v each 18 amps with combined amperage of 36 more than the 28 nvidia recommends so is it really the psu? this shit freaking sucks is all i know even the bfgtech guy said it was sufficient.

the silverstone psu has got to be failing even though it seems to be working great wtf or it doesnt like dualrails but it seemed to work great with 7800 gtx even though it would sometimes get lower power bug that's normal just reboot goes away.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 26, 2007)

i want to test something out for you. can you get  a screen shot of your cpu-z for me? I want to try something when i get home.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 26, 2007)

Cold Storm said:


> i want to test something out for you. can you get  a screen shot of your cpu-z for me? I want to try something when i get home.



Heres cpuz shot

Sorry for so many post's but yea some of you may know im alittle pissed  

everything i have is broken  

http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/8909/hjhjgws6.jpg

Im buying a new psu and if that doesnt fix it then rmaing this damn 8800 gt.

but i cant wait to get my a8n32/7800 back.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 26, 2007)

we've all been down that road. i'll do my test once i dont have to use a touch screen to do everything. just last week i wanted to blow up my new rig. lol


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 26, 2007)

scanned for artifacts with atitool didnt find any.

for a few mins.

damn i really dont want to spend 120+ dollars for a psu though  but i guess im gonna have too even though this psu should be fine and seemed to work great with everything untill i got the 8800 gt and one day i turned off other pc and never turned back on  . this psu is haunted stop using this probley the one killed my stuff.

still artifacts in game with all 3 psu though*


----------



## Mussels (Dec 26, 2007)

what drivers are you running? i've heard of black textures blinking in UT3 that are fixed by the latest beta drivers.

I've got to admit somethings up, if ATI tool doesnt cause the same problem. ATI tool should make yoru video card go at 100%, and use the same amount of power as a game would.

Could you try running 3dmark 06 for us? Its the only thing i can think of thats free and stressful on a video card, and may give us yet another clue.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 26, 2007)

Maybe it's not even powersupply related? because 1024x768 no aa in ut3 max the framerate is the exact same with 650 silverstone psu which is supposiblt sufficent as the underspec 550 watt 19 amp on single 12v rail psu.

could it be the card's just screwed up? because it is afterall artifacting.

i cannot wait to get my damn 7800 gtx back to see if the framerate is indeed better using that and will know for a fact 8800 gt is screwed lol.

becuase i have a feeling my silverstone psu is sufficient and is in working/good form and the card's just fubared.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 26, 2007)

really wish i had another high amp single rail psu to test though, i just will feel like a idiot when it doesnt fix artifacting or fps issues.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 26, 2007)

i tried to run 3dmark05 but i couldnt submit the damn score for some reason.

gonna try 3dmark06 my score will be lower than most people with 8800 gt because im not running dualcore and 06 depends more on cpu than 05 does.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 26, 2007)

http://nzone.com/object/nzone_ut3_downloads.html

i actually downloaded and tried the drivers nvidia recommends and i still seen artifacts on models.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 26, 2007)

i have a feeling it's the card itself because i dont remember artifacts in ut3 with 7800 gtx.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 26, 2007)

about to run 3mark06 and post score aswell* 68% downloaded.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 26, 2007)

dude... youre a bit too excited about this haha... your 7800GTX is NOT better than your 8800GT, UT3 has known issues with the drivers, fixed in the lates release (as was said b4)... your PSU is fine.  Your 3dmark score is gonna be handicapped by the rest of your system.  And still 8800 is gonna double the 3dmark06 score or your GTX.

if your gonna send the card back in you should maybe consider at least a 3850 or 3870 - then you wont have to worry about PSU as they use less power.

EDIT: the drivers you need are the betas... are those the ones you dl'd?


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 26, 2007)

http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=14&XLID=0&UID=12961426

6549   


that's what i scored in 3dmark06.

i scored 4000 in 3dmark06 with the 7800 gtx.

shouldnt it be higher?


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 26, 2007)

phanbuey said:


> dude... youre a bit too excited about this haha... your 7800GTX is NOT better than your 8800GT, UT3 has known issues with the drivers, fixed in the lates release (as was said b4)... your PSU is fine.  Your 3dmark score is gonna be handicapped by the rest of your system.  And still 8800 is gonna double the 3dmark06 score or your GTX.
> 
> if your gonna send the card back in you should maybe consider at least a 3850 or 3870 - then you wont have to worry about PSU as they use less power.
> 
> EDIT: the drivers you need are the betas... are those the ones you dl'd?



ok, so what is your framerate in ut3 with 5 bots 1024x768 max no aa?
on the dm map arsenal


mine is 30-40 fps 8800 gt.

i remember 50-60 fps using 7800 gtx


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 26, 2007)

bigmacks433 said:


> ok, so what is your framerate in ut3 with 5 bots 1024x768 max no aa?
> on the dm map arsenal
> 
> 
> ...



Hold on lemme dl the game and ill post... EDIT: just saw u said no AA....  you should be getting more than 30 - 40 FPS at 1600x1200 with AF and AA (link). - so its definitely weird you getting such low FPS, especially only in one game.  What is your 3dM06 score?

http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTQxMCw0LCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA==


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

phanbuey said:


> Hold on lemme dl the game and ill post... EDIT: just saw u said no AA....  you should be getting more than 30 - 40 FPS at 1600x1200 with AF and AA (link). - so its definitely weird you getting such low FPS, especially only in one game.  What is your 3dM06 score?
> 
> http://enthusiast.hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTQxMCw0LCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA==



can you run the deathmatch map named arsenal if you own the full game?

i get 30-40 fps on that map with 50 bots 1024x768 no aa max and i was getting higher on 7800 gtx same psu same cpu same map.

plus black/artifacts in soldier of fortune payback and ut3, i guess the card is bad and psu.

i do not remember the game artifacts wih my 7800 gtx.


I SCORED 6549 3dmark06.


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Dec 27, 2007)

bigmacks433 said:


> does anyone have ut3 and a 8800 GT performing good?  lol



Since you so easily disregarded my original post.....obviously you as well overlooked my statement of running UT3 on my rig.....go read It.  

Get a 5000+ black edition CPU and the 650 PCP&Cooling PSU....then you can quit your bitchin.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

{JNT}Raptor said:


> Since you so easily disregarded my original post.....obviously you as well overlooked my statement of running UT3 on my rig.....go read It.
> 
> Get a 5000+ black edition CPU and the 650 PCP&Cooling PSU....then you can quit your bitchin.



http://service.futuremark.com/orb/resultanalyzer.jsp?projectType=12&XLID=0&UID=12970649

i scored 11,777 in 3dmark05.

i didnt see your post man, so you are running ut3 1024x768 no aa max with 5 bots on the deathmatch map named arsenal hitting solid 60 fps? im running 30-40 fps.

dude the psu might not even be the goddamn problem you arent seeing artifacts in ut3 like me are you? plus the bfgtech guy said my psu is fine.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 27, 2007)

it is possible his CPU is killing UT3, but not the other games. artifacts are known in UT as well... its just those Nvidia alerts that make us think its the PSU.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

{JNT}Raptor said:


> Since you so easily disregarded my original post.....obviously you as well overlooked my statement of running UT3 on my rig.....go read It.
> 
> Get a 5000+ black edition CPU and the 650 PCP&Cooling PSU....then you can quit your bitchin.



i want to see your 1024x768 scores not your assumption.


load up ut3 dm map arsenal load up 5 bots max 1024x768 press f10 for the console type stat fps and tell me your fps playing/shooting game.

and you not dipping below 60 fps 1680x1050 x2 aa? bs


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

Mussels said:


> it is possible his CPU is killing UT3, but not the other games. artifacts are known in UT as well... its just those Nvidia alerts that make us think its the PSU.



i bought ut3 the first day it came out it ran great on my outdated 7800 gtx no artifacts untill i accidentally killed it then i bought 8800 gt and it runs ass and im seeing artifacts.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 27, 2007)

bigmacks433 said:


> i bought ut3 the first day it came out it ran great on my outdated 7800 gtx no artifacts untill i accidentally killed it then i bought 8800 gt and it runs ass and im seeing artifacts.



Just out of curiosity, how did you "accidently" kill your 7800? 

Sorry to hear you still haven't found a solution yet man.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

my point is i was getting higher fps using 3800+ single core 2.4 ghz a64 using 7800 gtx 256 mb running 1024x768 max no aa in ut3 dm map named arsenal with 5 bots i was getting 50-60 fps, now with same cpu/psu and a faster card 8800 gt im getting 30-40 fps this makes no goddamn sense .


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

Kursah said:


> Just out of curiosity, how did you "accidently" kill your 7800?
> 
> Sorry to hear you still haven't found a solution yet man.



turning off pc? never turned back on, when your fan just blows full blast on a 7800 gtx you know its dead or basically any card.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 27, 2007)

really? That's interesting...
Did you try it in a different rig by chance just to verify? I wonder if you are having MB issues...and maybe the 8800GT is suffering from what may have killed your 7800...


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

Kursah said:


> really? That's interesting...
> Did you try it in a different rig by chance just to verify? I wonder if you are having MB issues...and maybe the 8800GT is suffering from what may have killed your 7800...



im running a different motherboard.

the mobo asus a8n32 sli deluxe and my 7800 gtx both died so i returned them for replacements waiting on them to arrive in mail.

im using a winfast nf4sk8aa sli motherboard now it's brand new basically and never use it and should be fine, ive reformated and updated all drivers also/updated bios.

im worried it's the ram or harddrrive becuase they were running in same rig my mobo/7800 gtx died.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

underpowering a card shouldnt be making it artifact like im seeing on this 8800 gt, not to mention how come the artifacts werent there with the 7800 gtx 256 mb?

i cannot wait to get my mobo/7800 back to test, but i meantime i think im gonna buy new psu to see if that actually does anything if not, this 8800 gt goes back to bfgtech for rma.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

3 psu's have artifacts with 8800 gt.

1 over spec 36 amp dual 12v rail silverstone psu 650w.

artifacts with starlogic 550 19amps 12v rail single

coloursit 500 15 amp 12v rail.


the performance is the exact same with all 3 psu's and artifacts plus ive underpowered cards in the past and they all performed on par with every game benchmark on the net.

so underpowering a card really isnt bad as long as it isnt totally underpowered  all it i had a cheap psu blow out using 7800 gtx and didnt hurt card.

my 7800 gtx that did die recently ever since i got the card though it had some weird artifact when control+alt+deleting in game, first 7800 gtx died memory problems.


----------



## calvary1980 (Dec 27, 2007)

what are the temps of your 8800GT? are you running the fan at 100%

Happy Holidays.

- Christine


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

this sucks im getting outscored look lol


http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu...id=620646&entity_id=-1&image_id=731745&page=1








i score 88 fps heatray flyby 8800 gts 640 mb gets 110 wtf?  1280x1024 x16 af.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

calvary1980 said:


> what are the temps of your 8800GT? are you running the fan at 100%
> 
> Happy Holidays.
> 
> - Christine



idling around 60 i think 80c in game , the card should automatically adjust it's fanspeed according to temps.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

8800 gts 640 mb gets 110 i get 88 fps.






the difference they have a core 2 duo at 2.67 ghz and i have a athlon 64 single core at 2.4 ghz .


would a cpu really make that much of a difference? im calling bullshit. 8800 gt is more powerful.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

so my psu is problem? my cpu? or the card itself is messed up? 

because it has artifacts in ut3 the 7800 gtx didnt have.

im gonna run ut3 heatray flyby at 2.8 ghz  1280x1024 and check my framerate then.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

@ 2.8 ghz fps went up too 103 average fps vs 88 at 2.4 ghz.

still im getting beat by a 2.6 ghz core 2 duo/8800 gts 640 mb thats lame lol.


eitherway still stuff aint right artifacts in soldier of fortune payback trees wasnt there with 7800 gtx.


----------



## calvary1980 (Dec 27, 2007)

I think the card has some heating issues, 80'c on load is too much for my likings. you should update the bios, new ones have fixes for the fan speed sensor. try running the fan at 100% first and see if there is an improvement.

Happy Holidays.

- Christine


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2007)

calvary1980 said:


> I think the card has some heating issues, 80'c on load is too much for my likings. you should update the bios, new ones have fixes for the fan speed sensor. try running the fan at 100% first and see if there is an improvement.
> 
> Happy Holidays.
> 
> - Christine



+1 on that. 
 The psu test that I went for on a website was a dud... It wasn't even working right on mine... I'm going with the fact that heat is making that happen. I've said it before on here also... Vista asks for A WHOLE LOT in order to run it.. And if your card is over heating, it shuts down... Thats why I had my bestfriend do a volt mod to my x1650. 
 The 3870's have the same problem with heat on some cards. But, through mods everyone have had good reviews from it happening.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

calvary1980 said:


> I think the card has some heating issues, 80'c on load is too much for my likings. you should update the bios, new ones have fixes for the fan speed sensor. try running the fan at 100% first and see if there is an improvement.
> 
> Happy Holidays.
> 
> - Christine



nope, even at 66c fanspeed 100% loud as hell temps 66c still shadow/black blinkin leaves in trees on soldier of fortune payback and ut3 models<


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2007)

wow... I don't know anymore....


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

i think the card might just be f'ed.

is anyone else getting like a  blinking black triangles on models in ut3? or atleast theirs doing feign death or riding hoverboard? fraps wont let me capture picture.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

Cold Storm said:


> wow... I don't know anymore....



I can quit soldier of fortune payback doing cotrol+alt+delete to desktop let my temps get to 50c kick in the game while it's running in background and the trees are still glitchy fanspeed 100%.

goddamn i cannot wait to get my 7800 gtx back .

I might aswell send in the card because i tried different drivers all same plus 3 different powersupplys all show same artifacts.

performance is same all 3 also even with underpowered vs overpowered lol.


----------



## calvary1980 (Dec 27, 2007)

update the bios and try. I can't think of anything else if you have a sister get her to RMA it lol

- Christine


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

calvary1980 said:


> update the bios and try. I can't think of anything else if you have a sister get her to RMA it lol
> 
> - Christine



Hmm i dont know what programs to use or bios  

and i doubt that will do anything, im gonna try to contact one of my friends and see if he has a really high amperage single rail 12v psu and try that see if it does anything, my stuff meets over spec but it might not like a dualrail 12v set up and just wants a single 12v 28 amps or more.


goddamn im sick of rmaing stuff .

i will rma this hunk of **** when i get me 7800 gtx back  lol


----------



## calvary1980 (Dec 27, 2007)

run GPU-Z to see which bios you got, probably stock.

http://www.bfgtech.com//CMDocs/BFGTech/88512GTOCE BIOS Update 1F.00.18.zip

- Christine


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

damn it i knew i should of bought a visiontek 3870.

My bios version is 62.92.12.00.07


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

Umm i clicked the thing and it didnt do crap.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

Yea, it updated my bios but the artifacts are still there in soldier of fortune payback.

now gpu z reads 62.92.1f.00.18


----------



## calvary1980 (Dec 27, 2007)

flash, reboot, install drivers, reboot. if it doesn't work RMA. 

- Christine


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

calvary1980 said:


> flash, reboot, install drivers, reboot. if it doesn't work RMA.
> 
> - Christine



i flashed, but i didnt mention anything about me rebooting or flash is complete just program/dos shut off.

ive tried 3 different drivers all same artifacts in soldier of fortune payback i wonder if bestbuy would give me my money back lol.

goddamn it should of bought a visiontek 3870.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

i rebooted still artifacts in soldier of fortune payback i cant really take screenshots of it, because they blink i will make a video showing whats up, it does it on all 3 powersupplys.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 27, 2007)

Well it could be a card issue, could be CPU or memory related. I would say exchange the card first...if the second one has the same issues, then get a refund..your system can't handle a card that new for some reason.

Maybe double check that it's fully seated, take it out, take a look over it really good, feel the heatsink, does it feel solid and firmly mounted? Re-seat it, maybe clear your CMOS whilst inspecting the card just to try something a tad different.

Sure you'll have to re-do your bios settings, but don't right away, just go into windows with defaults loaded from a cleared CMOS and see what happens. Maybe you've already done this....I don't remember reading so, but maybe there's something there.

What does GPU-z tell you? Does CPU-z show a full 16x PCI-e under the MB tab?

80C load on a GPU isn't too hot anymore, it's getting hot, but 90C seems to be around the HOT mark anymore. I read somewhere that, my x1950xtx was guarenteed by ATI to run 10 years at 100C, I don't believe it would, but it does run pretty warm under load.

A 3870 will treat you well, but hard saying if you'll have compatability or similar issues as you are here, if so, then you have something wrong beyond what you're either telling us, or something you've done. You might not agree, but there's only so many options, and in the end it can only be so many things...you could have a board that doesn't like that card, the memory could be in erroring (no BSOD's, random restarts though? RUN A MEMTEST TO MAKE SURE), run ORTHOS w/Priority 9 and Small FFT's to stress and verify your CPU is stable. Try some of these basic things and see what comes of it. Run Memtest for at least one 100% pass, and Orthos for at least overnight if you can, if not a couple hours will suffice here.

There's either something we're overlooking, something you haven't told us, something you've done but don't necessarily remember you did, or something is just plain wrong. But the options are getting slim.

Again, you'd be suprised how good C2D processors are compared to AMD, and there's no contest between your single core and a C2D. I'd still say get 2 gigs of mem and a dual core to help your gaming anyways, and it will. Call BS all you want...facts are facts.

I do hope we can find a solution for you without too much more hassle, but at this point, try those stability tests, let us know, submit a GPU-z for us. And if all else fails, exchange the card...maybe have BestBuy test it to verify if the card works in a different rig.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y106/doom3owns/?action=view&current=DCFN0002.flv

^ video clip of the artifacts in soldier of fortune payback it's like a shadow glitch or some crap 7800 gtx didnt do it.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

all the 8800 gt's around here are gone


----------



## Kursah (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't recall if you have Vista, but if you do, you may try this:
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?p=2543924#post2543924

Maybe take a read here:
http://forums.nvidia.com/lofiversion/index.php?t50420.html

I just did a quick google search. If you use Google wisely you may find the help you need beyond TPU, as it seems not many are experiencing your specific issue...but hey it's worth trying some things out. I still think you should run Memtest and Orthos to verify you're stable, you might be at stock, but don't just assume. I see you keep doing that, and you're going to be your worst enemy if you keep that up, it may be hard to just give in and accept, but at this point you don't have too many options. 

Check back and let us know what happens!


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

damn i wish someone here had soldier of fortune payback and a 8800 GT and could report if they gave the same artifacts.

im running windows xp pro service pack 2.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 27, 2007)

Sorry man..from what I've hard SoF: Payback was one of the worst excuses for an FPS in years...no offense. I hear the graphics are nice, but the AI and gameplay are extremely generic. UT3 did a tad better though. You should get CoD4 when you get your rig up and running, it's a blast, SP is short but great and MP is just fun as hell, and very fast paced action. Easy to see why CoD4 is winning over the current pack of FPS games...I've tried them all, sure they're all fun, but CoD does it for me atm.

Well man, keep searching...you might find something. Again, run those stability tests...send us a screeny of GPU-z and CPU-z if possible. At this point, any more info you can provide would be helpful. I'll check back tomorrow.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

Kursah said:


> Sorry man..from what I've hard SoF: Payback was one of the worst excuses for an FPS in years...no offense. I hear the graphics are nice, but the AI and gameplay are extremely generic. UT3 did a tad better though. You should get CoD4 when you get your rig up and running, it's a blast, SP is short but great and MP is just fun as hell, and very fast paced action. Easy to see why CoD4 is winning over the current pack of FPS games...I've tried them all, sure they're all fun, but CoD does it for me atm.
> 
> Well man, keep searching...you might find something. Again, run those stability tests...send us a screeny of GPU-z and CPU-z if possible. At this point, any more info you can provide would be helpful. I'll check back tomorrow.



call of duty 4 is much worse than soldier of fortune payback cod4 doesnt even have physics lol or body damaging model.

ut3 kicks ass though.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

i wonder wtf is up with my rig though.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Dec 27, 2007)

Overclock your cpu (or underclock it) it and see how it effects your framerates. Find out if it's a bottleneck. Also you can try underclocking your gfx card and see if it helps the graphics corruption. If it does you probably got a bunk card.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

http://hardocp.com/article.html?art=MTQxMCw0LCxoZW50aHVzaWFzdA==

according to hardocp my ut3 performance is what it should be i ran 1600x1200 x2 aa i dont know about ms but was x2 aa x16 af max and my fps never dropped below 32 fps played for 5 mins like them with 8 bots on heatray.

but im seeing like black glitches on my character model and artifacts in soldier of fortune.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

Underclocking the 8800 gt to 580/1700 did nothing still artifacts in trees in soldier of fortune and on my character model in ut3.

I wonder if the card's actually messed up though.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Dec 27, 2007)

Usually defective cards have problems in all games. That's my experience anyways. I have noticed that 1/10 times I run Crysis the sky is messed up with huge lines running thru it. Every other game I have works fine. I'm running ATI though not Nvidia.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

i recorded a video of the artifacts in ut3 on my character model.

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y106/doom3owns/?action=view&current=DCFN0001.flv

look on my characters arm and you will slightly see black boxes appearing/disappearing it's way more noticable in person.

anyone with a 8800 GT getting same crap>?


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3127&p=8

i outscored a 8800 gts 640 mb  running  ut3 heatray flyby 1600x1200 no aa for 90 seconds i got 99 fps average the damn 8800 ultra got 122 fps and hd 2900 xt got 118 lol ati beat me 640 mb 8800 gts 92 fps 

they are running alot faster cpu though.

but why am i artifacting damn it? this crap didnt happen with the 7800 gtx on my characters arm in ut3 .


----------



## Mussels (Dec 27, 2007)

bigmacks433 said:


> http://www.anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3127&p=8
> 
> i outscored a 8800 gts 640 mb  running  ut3 heatray flyby 1600x1200 no aa for 90 seconds i got 99 fps average the damn 8800 ultra got 122 fps and hd 2900 xt got 118 lol ati beat me 640 mb 8800 gts 92 fps
> 
> ...



we've asked you what drivers you're on several times. give us a version number.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2007)

All right, another question. Are you playing the full version? I only ask for the simple fact that the screen shot you've shown us is from a CTF level on the demo. Also, After getting home tonight I'll sign in on my Unreal Forum account and post your problem on there. My company found my proxy's and I cant get on there anymore. :shadedshu


----------



## VeDz (Dec 27, 2007)

If it artifacts like that, its a driver issue. Not anything else. Find some other drivers. 

and for the performance...its your shit cpu. Not anything else.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 27, 2007)

bigmacks433 said:


> call of duty 4 is much worse than soldier of fortune payback cod4 doesnt even have physics lol or body damaging model.
> 
> ut3 kicks ass though.



LoL...gotta defend my game a tad here. 

Everyone has their own taste in games, if physics is more important than gameplay for ya...then you chose the right game!

I'll have to try out SoF, if there's a demo...I won't waste money on one of the worst rated FPS games for 2k7 hehe. Gotta give ya some crap, it's not often I have seen someone supporting this game.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

Kursah said:


> LoL...gotta defend my game a tad here.
> 
> Everyone has their own taste in games, if physics is more important than gameplay for ya...then you chose the right game!
> 
> I'll have to try out SoF, if there's a demo...I won't waste money on one of the worst rated FPS games for 2k7 hehe. Gotta give ya some crap, it's not often I have seen someone supporting this game.




it's not real soldier of fortune ravensoftware* < but it's a hell of alot better than call of duty 4.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

VeDz said:


> If it artifacts like that, its a driver issue. Not anything else. Find some other drivers.
> 
> and for the performance...its your shit cpu. Not anything else.



ive tried all kinds of drivers.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

Cold Storm said:


> All right, another question. Are you playing the full version? I only ask for the simple fact that the screen shot you've shown us is from a CTF level on the demo. Also, After getting home tonight I'll sign in on my Unreal Forum account and post your problem on there. My company found my proxy's and I cant get on there anymore. :shadedshu



Yes i own the full game im running the drivers recommend by nvidia for ut3  169.28 .

here's one vehicle ctf map not on demo but 1792x1344 resolution pfft @ 1920x1200 lol

imageshack scale it down  

http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/1487/12sd7.jpg

ut3 vehicle ctf map corruption^

my framerate is pretty shitty though 39 fps 1792x1344 no aa


----------



## Kursah (Dec 27, 2007)

bigmacks433 said:


> it's not real soldier of fortune ravensoftware* < but it's a hell of alot better than call of duty 4.



Proof? 

All I hear is here-say coming out of your mouth. But then there's gotta those that like games that most don't. 

I'm gonna have to try out the SOF demo now...got about 7-8 hours left at work and I'll download it. Have you even tried CoD4? Just read a tad about it if ya haven't, you may be suprised!

Also if you want physics and damage...Crysis my friend...haven't seen it done better.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

Kursah said:


> Proof?
> 
> All I hear is here-say coming out of your mouth. But then there's gotta those that like games that most don't.
> 
> ...




there is no demo, man but call of duty 4 is one of the most outdated playing piece of shit fps ever it plays the same as cod1 and still has no physics almost 10 years later in the franchise.

sof is a big piece of shit compared to soldier of fortune 2, but basically anythings better than cod4.


the gameplay is inferior to sof aswell*


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

im still gonna send my card back or try to exchange it for another to see if it's fixes the artifacting because this shit is annoying in soldier of fortune payback blinking trees and character models .


----------



## Kursah (Dec 27, 2007)

bigmacks433 said:


> there is no demo, man but call of duty 4 is one of the most outdated playing piece of shit fps ever it plays the same as cod1 and still has no physics almost 10 years later in the franchise.
> 
> sof is a big piece of shit compared to soldier of fortune 2, but basically anythings better than cod4.
> 
> ...



Well everyone has a right to their opinion, even if it doesn't relate to the facts and sales. I'll take mine, and the facts to support it.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 27, 2007)

bigmacks433 said:


> there is no demo, man but call of duty 4 is one of the most outdated playing piece of shit fps ever it plays the same as cod1 and still has no physics almost 10 years later in the franchise.
> 
> sof is a big piece of shit compared to soldier of fortune 2, but basically anythings better than cod4.
> 
> ...



cod4's constant attention online, is somewhat better than SOF3's attention (nil/bad)

If you think Cod4 is crap.. did you even play it? anything more than the demo level? (I didnt like the demo either, to be honest)

Have fun warrantying the card off, i'd suggest trying it in another system again (or with a lot more driver sets) as some retails dont like you returning cards that turn out to be not faulty (restocking fees and such)


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

soldier of fortune payback multiplayer feels like call of duty 4 now.

no more leaning around corners plus gotta aim with sites otherwise guns unaccurate feels like crappy cod4, but with better graphics and level design/single player.


cod4 basically is sof.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 27, 2007)

bigmacks433 said:


> soldier of fortune payback multiplayer feels like call of duty 4 now.
> 
> no more leaning around corners plus gotta aim with sites otherwise guns unaccurate feels like crappy cod4, but with better graphics and level design/single player.
> 
> ...


 

Wow...you have a very odd outlook on games that has no real basis on anything that is relative. The only similarities is that they're both sequels in their respective FPS game series.

No sense in flaming on this topic, but you should really get your facts straight. 

You can lean in CoD4, customize weapons, there's better overall polish in CoD4, and I guarentee the multiplayer is worlds ahead of your favored game. Those are just the facts...feel free to read some reviews at any popular gaming site. Not saying SOF is horrible, but it's nowhere close to the game you're bashing. But be careful bashing a better game that is more strongly supported, this thread will lose topic too quickly. 

But if you get enjoyment out of SOF, that's all that matters, and look we got your mind off of your system issues for a couple of posts...now go do those damn stress tests! I may have missed a post if you have done them...but do them anyways.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

Kursah said:


> Wow...you have a very odd outlook on games that has no real basis on anything that is relative. The only similarities is that they're both sequels in their respective FPS game series.
> 
> No sense in flaming on this topic, but you should really get your facts straight.
> 
> ...




cod4 is junk you cant lean around corners soldier of fortune is junk also.


i wonder what's causing my artifacts though*.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2007)

Do you have any way to get the card on to a x2 or a C2d? I would really like to see how its holding up on those types of Pcs...


----------



## Kursah (Dec 27, 2007)

bigmacks433 said:


> cod4 is junk you cant lean around corners soldier of fortune is junk also.
> 
> 
> i wonder what's causing my artifacts though*.



I would say you still should run AT LEAST one run of MEMTEST. It's easy to do and could show a sign of issues you may have.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

Kursah said:


> I would say you still should run AT LEAST one run of MEMTEST. It's easy to do and could show a sign of issues you may have.



ummm i downloaded memtest86 it's just a goddamn iso file,


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2007)

where did you download it from??


----------



## Kursah (Dec 27, 2007)

bigmacks433 said:


> ummm i downloaded memtest86 it's just a goddamn iso file,



Yep...read the instructions on how to use it from the main Memtest 86 Site for a bootable ISO CD. There's plenty of documentation out there man...gotta say, ya need to dig in a tad more.  You can also search for Memtest for windows, both are extremely easy to setup and use.

The ISO I downloaded for CD was already a bootable ISO..you may want to check your version. If not Google the Windows version. You will need one instance per 1gb of memory. It will test less of your memory since windows is loaded, but it's still a good test.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2007)

The memtest86 is best if you do the bootable cd. That way you don't have windows trying to take up all your ram that is worth something... Its faster on cd and user friendly.. Just pop in the cd and then your set... let it run until you get your first run through, or it red lines.

 here is a link for windows base memtest  http://hcidesign.com/memtest/download.html... I don't think you should use the windows version, but thats me...


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 27, 2007)

Kursah said:


> Yep...read the instructions on how to use it from the main Memtest 86 Site for a bootable ISO CD. There's plenty of documentation out there man...gotta say, ya need to dig in a tad more.  You can also search for Memtest for windows, both are extremely easy to setup and use.
> 
> The ISO I downloaded for CD was already a bootable ISO..you may want to check your version. If not Google the Windows version. You will need one instance per 1gb of memory. It will test less of your memory since windows is loaded, but it's still a good test.



ahh i know the rams fine memtest86 i remember now that programs bs , wouldnt be causing the graphical errors anyway.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2007)

your right, it won't show any graphical errors, but if ram is fried of some sort, then the system is going to be slow... frame rate.. It can happen, and I've seen it...


----------



## Kursah (Dec 27, 2007)

bigmacks433 said:


> ahh i know the rams fine memtest86 i remember now that programs bs , wouldnt be causing the graphical errors anyway.



Yeah usually when RAM is bad, you'll get random errors, restarts, BSOD's, etc. Still it's good to verify you're stable as you use RAM for graphics also, as even in modern games there are still some visual textures and such loaded in to System RAM. But if you want to assume that your memory is okay, that's totally cool, I just figured it was good to make certain your memory is. You could be right, or wrong..you're willing to take that gamble and assume you know the answers to the questions you're asking after you recieve an answer from one of us. Keep doing that and you'll run short on help. 

I still say verify you're memory and CPU are stable. But it's your system,  you're choice. You could also take your card in and have Best Buy test it for you...they'll have a system for that purpose, or the few I've been to have at least. That is definately a viable option to find out if it's your card or your system. And testing that card in another system is about the only logical step forward for you at this point.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2007)

Kursah said:


> Yeah usually when RAM is bad, you'll get random errors, restarts, BSOD's, etc. Still it's good to verify you're stable as you use RAM for graphics also, as even in modern games there are still some visual textures and such loaded in to System RAM. But if you want to assume that your memory is okay, that's totally cool, I just figured it was good to make certain your memory is. You could be right, or wrong..you're willing to take that gamble and assume you know the answers to the questions you're asking after you recieve an answer from one of us. Keep doing that and you'll run short on help.
> 
> I still say verify you're memory and CPU are stable. But it's your system,  you're choice. You could also take your card in and have Best Buy test it for you...they'll have a system for that purpose, or the few I've been to have at least. That is definately a viable option to find out if it's your card or your system. And testing that card in another system is about the only logical step forward for you at this point.




 yeah a C2D...  Haven't talked to a "Geek" yet that haven't told me that they use a different CPU yet... 

I'm with you 100%. We've said all we can. I'm still waiting for help on the UNREAL forum and I don't think its going to happen any time soon. 
 There are all ways steps to go through on things.. and we're giving you the steps and its you that make the choice. I'll get on my UNreal and post the FPS when i have 5 bots and 12...


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cold Storm said:


> yeah a C2D...  Haven't talked to a "Geek" yet that haven't told me that they use a different CPU yet...
> 
> I'm with you 100%. We've said all we can. I'm still waiting for help on the UNREAL forum and I don't think its going to happen any time soon.
> There are all ways steps to go through on things.. and we're giving you the steps and its you that make the choice. I'll get on my UNreal and post the FPS when i have 5 bots and 12...



1280x1024 dm map arsenal


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2007)

All right will do..


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2007)

bigmacks433 said:


> ahh i know the rams fine memtest86 i remember now that programs bs , wouldnt be causing the graphical errors anyway.



the program is not BS. yes bad ram can cause your problems.
Seriously, if all you want to do is argue and not let us help, feel free to leave the forum.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 28, 2007)

Mussels said:


> the program is not BS. yes bad ram can cause your problems.
> Seriously, if all you want to do is argue and not let us help, feel free to leave the forum.



im getting dumbass awnsers sorry.

there's people out there who know more about pcs but, i know the cpu can cause visual annomolies like invisible objects 3dmark if running too hot or etc., but never stuff like that, ram just messes up wouldnt cause that stuff.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 28, 2007)

Mussels said:


> the program is not BS. yes bad ram can cause your problems.
> Seriously, if all you want to do is argue and not let us help, feel free to leave the forum.



So do you you have any artifacts on your character models arm playing ut3 demo or full game?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2007)

bigmacks433 said:


> im getting dumbass awnsers sorry.



Sorry man.. Lost me on that one.. Good luck on trying to find out on your own.. Like I said before... 
I had a:
Single Core Processor AMD that played UNreal REAL BAD,
A Card that needed modded just for that and to run something else.
A voltage oc on my ram to play the game.

and did you see me complaining about that, no. I KNEW that it was going to happen because of the fact that I didn't have:
a duel core processor that could run anything right
A CARD that could run a game other than WOW right
A duel channel Ram that  doesn't run at DDR400 and slow my pc down.

 Just because you got a card that is Bottleknecking because of your CPU, doesn't mean you just blow everyone that IS HELPING you off like you just did. I didn't spend my time on a register trying to find you an answer for my own s#$ts and giggles. 

Your card can play good on the OLD stuff.. Unreal 3 makes notes here http://www.yougamers.com/gameometer/10209/?gameId=10209&sysInfoId=418257
that you need to have at "Publisher mim." a SINGLE core... 
"Recommended system specs" from the publisher is a DUEL core.
Plus it puts in a program on your computer "Ageia Physx" that makes that game go and show.

In order for you to get your game to work the WAY you want it to, requires you to UPGRADE your system all the way. We've TRIED and TRIED to help.. I'm sorry you learning like this but its the truth. And if you think I'm bad... read my sig, and you'll learn from it.


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 28, 2007)

Cold Storm said:


> Sorry man.. Lost me on that one.. Good luck on trying to find out on your own.. Like I said before...
> I had a:
> Single Core Processor AMD that played UNreal REAL BAD,
> A Card that needed modded just for that and to run something else.
> ...



QFT!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2007)

bigmacks433 said:


> im getting dumbass awnsers sorry.
> 
> there's people out there who know more about pcs but, i know the cpu can cause visual annomolies like invisible objects 3dmark if running too hot or etc., but never stuff like that, ram just messes up wouldnt cause that stuff.


Actually, this forum is a bunch of some of the best techies around. The ATI tool program you used earlier was written by the owner of this site.

Ram CAN and WILL cause graphical screwups. EVERYTHING that goes on in a PC passes through ram - what do you think will happen to textures, if they corrupt in memory on the way to the video card?






bigmacks433 said:


> So do you you have any artifacts on your character models arm playing ut3 demo or full game?


No, i dont. I only have the demo, an 8800GTX and the 169.25 drivers and i have no problems at all.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 28, 2007)

Mussels said:


> Actually, this forum is a bunch of some of the best techies around. The ATI tool program you used earlier was written by the owner of this site.
> 
> Ram CAN and WILL cause graphical screwups. EVERYTHING that goes on in a PC passes through ram - what do you think will happen to textures, if they corrupt in memory on the way to the video card?



I'm with you on that! With you on that 100 percent. Thats why when you over clock you also have to alter your memory aka over clock that also.. fry your memory and the whole thing will slow down and you will see artifacts that you didn't see before...


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 28, 2007)

graphics memory can cause graphical errors never witnessed or seen system memory effect graphics out pc gaming since 1996.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 28, 2007)

i remember fooling around with memtest86 before but it would take way too damn long to check for errors so how long am i supposed to run this crap?


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 28, 2007)

LMFAO screw memtest86 man i have some other sticks of ram laying around i can test and i guarantee it's not the ram.


----------



## Duxx (Dec 28, 2007)

I think all 200 of your posts have been in this one topic... complaining about all the HELP you are receiving.  I would give a nice thanks to all the people who have spent 8 pages of nonsense to try and help a stubborn individual as yourself.

Cheers mate.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 28, 2007)

@bigmacks
Why don't you consolidate all your points into one post? You're spamming by typing one sentence /post.


----------



## BloodTotal (Dec 28, 2007)

Posts: 200 (41.70/day) ~ highest post count per day I have ever seen!

BTW in the english language smart people have created sentences, and punctuation. Using , . ; : you can shorten your three last posts to 

LMFAO, screw memtest86, man i have some other sticks of ram laying around i can test and i guarantee it's not the ram. I remember fooling around with memtest86 before but it would take way too damn long to check for errors so how long am i supposed to run this crap? graphics memory can cause graphical errors, never witnessed or seen system memory effect graphics out pc gaming since 1996.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 28, 2007)

it's gotta be graphics card related because i just tried a totally different stick of ram from my corsair xms 2gb kit  .

artifacts still there.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 28, 2007)

BloodTotal said:


> Posts: 200 (41.70/day) ~ highest post count per day I have ever seen!
> 
> BTW in the english language smart people have created sentences, and punctuation. Using , . ; : you can shorten your three last posts to
> 
> LMFAO, screw memtest86, man i have some other sticks of ram laying around i can test and i guarantee it's not the ram. I remember fooling around with memtest86 before but it would take way too damn long to check for errors so how long am i supposed to run this crap? graphics memory can cause graphical errors, never witnessed or seen system memory effect graphics out pc gaming since 1996.




say's the douche

my post count is high because ive been trying to figure out what the hell is the problem with my rig, but i seem to know more than the dumbasses like yourself around here.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2007)

bigmacks433 said:


> i remember fooling around with memtest86 before but it would take way too damn long to check for errors so how long am i supposed to run this crap?



if you cant spare 4 hours to test something, and you'd rather spend those 4 hours doing something else - feel free. we dont care, we've given you advice and you're ignoring it. This topic might as well be closed.

You're getting FREE help here, none of us are paid or inclined to do this in any way.

try reading the forum rules too, triple posting like that IS against the rules.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 28, 2007)

i tried twinmos 512 mb stick 256 mb hyinx* or forget still artifacts.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 28, 2007)

Mussels said:


> if you cant spare 4 hours to test something, and you'd rather spend those 4 hours doing something else - feel free. we dont care, we've given you advice and you're ignoring it. This topic might as well be closed.
> 
> You're getting FREE help here, none of us are paid or inclined to do this in any way.
> 
> try reading the forum rules too, triple posting like that IS against the rules.



the point is nobody here has been any fuckin help excuse me language i seem to know more about than shit than you people and you claim to be pros? have you noobs even heard of fuckin mplayer?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2007)

bigmacks433 said:


> say's the douche
> 
> my post count is high because ive been trying to figure out what the hell is the problem with my rig, but i seem to know more than the dumbasses like yourself around here.



no - your post count is because you spam heaps of posts in a row, ignore any and all advice given, and insult other members. i have reported this post to an admin to have it dealt with. Harassing members is not allowed here.

P.S - if you know more than us... why are you having all these problems, and not us? Sorry, you just failed.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 28, 2007)

Public WARNING

@bigmacks433 

watch your tone and edit your posts of cuse words. Language is tolerated to a degree. When every post contains such words it becomes a problem. Please do not start fights flame or call names.

Next PM

After
Extended X-Mas break.


However that goes for all. Lets all try to calm down no one will say thank you or "just ban him" the case is settled. please go on with the thread topic...try to figure out a problem this is a tech forum not CSPAN

If anyone has questions or concerns on this forum please PM me if your having trouble.


----------



## bigmacks433 (Dec 28, 2007)

WAAA OHHH noo report im in big trouble and who really gives a fuck if i get banned? i didnt get any help and i seem to know more about pcs in general than all of you fuckin idiots combined and any tard can make some bs little ap like atitool nothing special.

if wizard was so fuckin great he could of put alittle of suposed pc knownledge to help me fix my problem, but it seems he was fuckin clueless and didnt post shit.

so i might aswell erase this acount and you dumbasses might aswell erase your website and stop paying the server rent.


because it's a joke.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 28, 2007)

Game over.


----------

